
Ask HN: Anyone want to work on a Clojure project to learn? - elamje
I have recently been spending a good amount of my free time doing small things with Clojure to learn and toy with it. It&#x27;s one of the first times that I have genuinely enjoyed programming and I want to make something really cool now.<p>I am hoping there are a couple of others out there in the same boat, that have a few hours each week to work on something interesting together, while honing our Clojure skills.<p>I would love to get a small group of people together (preferably in the early stages of learning and working with Clojure) to build something meaningful and interesting together. I don&#x27;t have ideas yet, but it would interesting if it harnessed high concurrency and some distributed processing so we could get better at Clojure&#x27;s bread and butter.<p>If you are interested DM me on twitter: @elamje, Keybase: j3elam, or comment a way for me contact you!
======
cybersapiens97
Hello, i have some experience with Clojure, but i still consider myself a
beginner. Right now i study and develop web apps in clojure with RESTful
API's, but i have a interesting side project dealing with youtube videos as
mp3:
[https://github.com/cybersapiens97/fastmusictube](https://github.com/cybersapiens97/fastmusictube)

However i'm planning to improve it with another interesting features and use
other project structure, if you are interested in developing with me, contact
me in Telegram: @crytek

~~~
elamje
Awesome, I will check it out. Let me know if you would like to join our
Keybase team to at least be connected to some other Clojure beginners, who
knows it could become a vibrant place for Clojure people lol. Keybase team:
clojuresquad

------
ninetax
I also really enjoyed programming in clojure for the first time! Best of luck
finding some people to learn with, hope you build something fun.

~~~
elamje
Thanks!

------
k0t0n0
I would love to explore more about Clojure. But JVM, Startup time and Error
messages keep me away from Clojure. There are other issues that I get into
time to time when playing around exp: not everyone loves REPL driven
development.

For now, I have had enough of a bad experience with Clojure that I don't want
to go back.

~~~
elamje
That's fair, if you don't like REPL dev then I understand. I was going to say
you rarely have to deal with the start up time, because of the repl, but it
sounds like you already know that.

